# SAT Radio w/business CD



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

After reading all the post on sat radio (XM, Sirius) I don't see anywhere that it allows me to keep the CD changer.

What arrangement allows me to add sat and keep all the functionality I currently have.

BTW, my car is a 2001 330ci w/the HW business CD.


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

PABS said:


> After reading all the post on sat radio (XM, Sirius) I don't see anywhere that it allows me to keep the CD changer.
> 
> What arrangement allows me to add sat and keep all the functionality I currently have.
> 
> BTW, my car is a 2001 330ci w/the HW business CD.


BMW OEM CD changer ---> BMW OEM Sirius receiver is your only option. To use the BMW OEM Sirius receiver in a 2001 you need to swap your MY 2001 headunit with a MY 2003 headunit.

Aftermarket CD changer ----> Blitzsafe or Soundgate adapter with a compatible bus with the CD changer *AND in addition* an AUX port on the adapter. XM or Sirius tuner plugs into the AUX port.


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

PABS said:


> After reading all the post on sat radio (XM, Sirius) I don't see anywhere that it allows me to keep the CD changer.
> 
> What arrangement allows me to add sat and keep all the functionality I currently have.
> 
> BTW, my car is a 2001 330ci w/the HW business CD.


After you get Sirius u won't need a CD Changer anymore... if u want to listen to a CD just use the one in your dash that all that u'll need


----------

